# Flax seeds



## Richard King (Apr 8, 2007)

I am notorious for experimental mixing of things to eat...or to put it in one of my son's words..."messing up perfectly good recipes".

so every once in a while if I get lucky I will share it, though it is NOT true chef stuff. More like a guy who likes to eat coming up with yet one more thing to eat.

I am trying to put flax seeds in different things.
Because of the omega oils that are supposed to be healthy.

Today while making pancakes I thought why not dump a few flax seeds in this batch of pancake batter...THEN I thought I wonder how this would be if I put a little apple butter in with the batter before I throw it on the griddle.

I did and surprisingly it was so good that even my son the critic begged for more.

Later I added today a few flax seeds into a bowl of grits and liked it. But don't tell the Draught Horse. He is a purist I suspect.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 9, 2007)

I use flax seeds all the time, too. You may be aware of this, and may already be doing it, but from what I have read, they should be ground up in order for your body to be able to absorb all the goodness from them. I just grind the flax seeds with my small, cheap coffee grinder and it works well. Then I sprinkle it on my cereal or porridge, or put it in my home made bread. I love the nutty taste it provides. Flax seeds are rich in omega 3 fat which are good for your heart so a real health benefit.

This is what the Flax Council of Canada says in regard to grinding flax seed:

"Ground flax seed provides more nutritional benefits than does whole seed. That’s because flax seeds are very hard, making them difficult to crack, even with careful chewing. Grinding flax seeds breaks them up, making them easier to digest when eaten. Then the body can profit from all that flax goodness. 

If whole flax seeds remain unbroken, they may pass undigested through the body, reducing the nutritional advantage of eating flax seed in the first place."


----------



## govols (Apr 9, 2007)

We grind our wheat to make wheat pancakes and waffles. If I added flax seed to that, man my kids would have to stay inside all day!

If you are serving a meal, etc. containing flax seed to someone that has a KNOWN TO YOU problem with their colon or intestines, you MUST grind the flax seeds up well because they will damage the person's innards.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 9, 2007)

I do use a small coffee grinder to grind some and I leave a few unground but thanks for the info about possibility of harming someone with colon problems.
I didn't know that.


----------



## govols (Apr 9, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I do use a small coffee grinder to grind some and I leave a few unground but thanks for the info about possibility of harming someone with colon problems.
> I didn't know that.



My dad has had some problems and his doctor warned him not to eat things with known "abrasive" seeds, such as poppy seeds, flax seeds, etc. unless they are ground up well.


----------

